# PopSugar Special Edition Summer Box *Spoilers*



## [email protected] (May 14, 2014)

New limited edition box is out!  What do we think will be in it??


----------



## Schmootc (May 14, 2014)

Just got the email for this. I usually buy the $100 boxes, but after the resort one, I just don't know if I'm going to risk it this time or not...


----------



## naturalactions (May 14, 2014)

I know what you mean...but who am I kidding....I have no will power. I'm buying it right after I clear it with the hubby. (I find it easier to let him know to expect a $100 charge, than to just do it...haha)


----------



## Schmootc (May 14, 2014)

I really liked the last summer box, but I either swapped or am swapping everything in the resort box except the facial spray and the taffy. I may wait to see if they send out a spoiler before I jump in.


----------



## naturalactions (May 14, 2014)

Also, is there a way to add "spoilers" to the title of this thread? I know once they start coming out we will want to talk about it openly here.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (May 14, 2014)

Anyone find any codes for this? I'm Googling around now and will post if I find one, but no luck so far...


----------



## ikecarus (May 14, 2014)

I think I'm going to have to wait for a spoiler before deciding!


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 14, 2014)

hmm I missed the Resort box (but maybe that was a good thing)?  I think I gave away, gifted or traded over half of the items from last years summer fun box.  

I'm slightly undecided.  I'll probably wait for a spoiler (and will throw $100 in my savings account, just in case, cause June is my birthday!)


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 14, 2014)

I ordered it!  I have yet to be disappointed by a luxury box, crappily sewn clutch notwithstanding.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 14, 2014)

Yay! It’s time for another POPSUGAR Must Have Special Edition box!

The Box: POPSUGAR Must Have Special Edition Summer Box

The Cost: $100

The Products:must have finds perfect for summer.

Ships: By June 7th    

Wish there was a spoiler,, I may just order it


----------



## Amyiscool (May 14, 2014)

The last box the resort one was a dud for me.  I am going to wait for a spoiler


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 14, 2014)

I actually sold the whole box to someone because I didn't like that one either.   It was the only special  box I have not liked though so I may go for this one


----------



## elizabethrose (May 14, 2014)

Merging this thread with a similar one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Don't mind me!


----------



## had706 (May 14, 2014)

I bought this despite not loving the resort box and the delayed shipping fiasco -I just can't resist these special edition boxes! Now I really hope this one will ship out on time as I'd love to have it by my birthday on Jun 18th!


----------



## naturalactions (May 14, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> Merging this thread with a similar one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Don't mind me!


Girl you are on it! And if you adjusted the title of the thread...thanks for that too!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> Also, is there a way to add "spoilers" to the title of this thread? I know once they start coming out we will want to talk about it openly here.


Got it!


----------



## elizabethrose (May 14, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> Girl you are on it! And if you adjusted the title of the thread...thanks for that too!


That was all @  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just noticed a few similar threads in my New Content thread.  I'm excited to see what comes in this box!  I've never done a PopSugar box, and I don't think this will be my first, but I do love to follow the threads!


----------



## naturalactions (May 14, 2014)

LaurenS said:


> Got it!


Thank you so much!


----------



## mpatt01 (May 14, 2014)

I don't know what to do about this. I usually buy all the special boxes. I have to be careful with money right now, so I'm trying to only spend on things I really want. Do I spend the $100 on the box I will probably love or hang on to it until I find things I know for sure I want and will use? I did cancel ALL my monthly subscriptions...even Netflix and audible! So I'm not getting any other surprises from these boxes. Decisions!


----------



## jesemiaud (May 14, 2014)

I think I'll pass on this one. I didn't really care for last year's summer box. We'll see if a spoiler changes my mind.


----------



## kristab94 (May 14, 2014)

No way I'm buying this one after all the issues with the last one.  I was one of the folks they lied to about having shipped it already...and I wasted so much time just getting a refund. I can't give my $ to people with such horrible customer service practices.


----------



## OiiO (May 14, 2014)

Passing on this one. So far not a single one of past LE boxes would have been worth it for me personally.


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 14, 2014)

Happy birthday to my fellow junebugs! My birthday's the first, but I'll be treating myself to the Nina Garcia box instead of this one.... probably! I'll wait for a spoiler, but the regular May box was already my perfect summer box.

But I know I'll be trading for the beauty/skincare item; they save the very best stuff for the LE boxes. Also, it says 'escape the ordinary'... I wonder what that means? Maybe no sunscreen/tanner/sunglasses/etc that we might expect?


----------



## feisty1 (May 14, 2014)

I usually buy the LE boxes but I am going with Nina this time. The last box had to many issues. If they release a spoiler, however, that may change my mind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sylarana (May 14, 2014)

I was very unhappy with the resort box (not so much the content apart from the clutch, but the way they handled the delay). Though including the lip gloss made up for quite a bit of it. They should have just gone that way right away instead of waiting ..

So I'm thinking maybe this one will be a really nice one to get more positive feedback?

I don't know though .. we're leaving on vacation the 12th .. so it's unlikely it will get here on time even if they send it by the 7th.


----------



## Sadejane (May 14, 2014)

Unless they put out a spoiler for something totally amazing and stupendous, I'm going to pass.  Even though I got a free lip gloss, I'm really unhappy about the resort box (not just because of the super late shipping. . I didn't think things in the box were that worth it.  I only liked the bracelets and the towel.  And that awful "clutch", which is really just a pouch and not that unique or attractive).

If you're trying to decide how to spent $100 and haven't already subbed to the Nina Garcia box . . hurry on over there!  Last quarter they sold out and it was totally the box of my dreams. I also like the very first Nina box and regret not getting it, plus she announced the other day that just one item in the box sells for $100 and can be purchased on Net A Porter.  Popsugar is too hit or miss for me and $100 is too much of a gamble.


----------



## Schmootc (May 14, 2014)

Bah! I'm worried I'm going to cave even without a spoiler and after I bought the crappy resort one. I mean, can they really screw up that badly twice in a row? And I did really like the May box a lot. I really do have no self control at all...


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 14, 2014)

I am getting ninas box which I love always next month so  I am going to pass on this


----------



## aweheck (May 14, 2014)

I will now always be wary on the LE boxes. I will be interested to watch for spoilers, but they will have a hard time tempting me. I love, Love! The monthly PopSugar boxes, they always have different items that I can enjoy, or gift to others and I gleen a real sense of value for the price. But my first LE box, the Resort box was very disappointing to me. With a price point of $100.00 and being shipped, 3 weeks beyond my furthest expectations of having delivery, I wish I'd requested my Money Back at the time. It just didn't have the sense of value to it and the listed value of the items in the box didn't match-up to anything new or unique, especially with the inflated list prices on them. I can only hope they will Wow me this time, I'm hopeful. I'd really jump if they'd send us (that ordered the spring box) a special discount code invitation to try another LE box. I'm dreaming I know, but one can daydream


----------



## junkiejk (May 14, 2014)

I have no self control, so I caved.  I am going to make what I think are some reasonable assumptions.  1) Based on the shipping fiasco (later than promised) with the Resort box, this one WILL ship on time.  2) The offerings should be considerably diffferent from the Resort box, i.e. no purses/clutches, bracelets, body wash, etc...  Thoughts?


----------



## JENNIER (May 14, 2014)

I'm in! Anything pink and Hawaii themed I can't resist!


----------



## Saffyra (May 14, 2014)

I got excited about this and posted in the other place.

Here's what I see:

beach hair

Hawaii

polka dotted washi tape

turquoise stones

lime flavored drink mix

Coral colored paint swatches

Whatever it is, it is definitely tropical!


----------



## JENNIER (May 14, 2014)

I'm guessing some sort if turquoise jewelry maybe a necklace

Probably sea salt spray

Something to do with tropical/lime drinks

I'm hoping for a great after sun body lotion with aloe

Maybe a cute pink wrap or cover up?


----------



## Laurenv78 (May 14, 2014)

Ahhh I'm torn!  I didn't hate the resort box, and mine didn't ship late or have any damaged items...but I think I'm going to hold off for a spoiler...


----------



## s112095 (May 14, 2014)

The resort box wasn't for me, and the one LE box I ordered I loved, but I need a spoiler. I'm considering adding Nina again( I keep canceling it) for my summer birthday


----------



## emilylithium (May 14, 2014)

we should all hold out on buying so that they release a spoiler sooner!


----------



## fairytale113 (May 14, 2014)

I'm going to splurge on this one based on last year's summer box. I actually ended up using all the items. Hoping its a great fun filled box.


----------



## CaliMel (May 14, 2014)

Ugh I'm so tempted. But part of me always regrets not just getting the 3 month regular subscription instead.


----------



## queenofserendip (May 15, 2014)

I'm subbed to Nina Garcia Quarterly and FFF which both ship in June... do I dare sub to this one also? ahhh what a decision! I canceled PS monthly sub because I do feel like they put more effort into their special edition boxes, but I was NOT impressed with their resort box, and pretty glad that I didn't get it!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 15, 2014)

Do they usually advertise a certain value ahead of time? $100 is just so much money and if I'd spent that much on the resort box, I would've been pissed.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (May 15, 2014)

I actually really loved the resort box, minus the "clutch." I've been all over the eyeliner, face spray, towel, body wash, taffy, and bracelets. I caved and bought a box even though I really shouldn't spend the money.

I'm thinking:

Turquoise ring or earrings

Spray hair oil or something similar

Body lotion or oil

Coral lipstick

Lime candy

Visor or beach hat


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (May 15, 2014)

http://www.pinterest.com/popsugarmh/inspiration-summer/


----------



## beautifulme (May 15, 2014)

Still debating on this one I got last summer's and liked almost everything.


----------



## ashleygo (May 15, 2014)

Based off the pinterest I am thinking an umbrella, drink mix, coral lipstick maybe. 

If those are some of the items I would be ecstatic. Also we could be receiving some sort of fancy cocktail glasses. 

Eeek, the pinterest board just brings me happiness. I hope it is a step up from the Resort box though.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 15, 2014)

There's a lotta turquoise on that pinterest!


----------



## Schmootc (May 15, 2014)

Gah, I am so weak. I gave in and ordered it.


----------



## naturalactions (May 15, 2014)

Schmootc said:


> Gah, I am so weak. I gave in and ordered it.


Don't worry, you are among weak friends, we will all get through this together!  :hugs3:


----------



## MoiSurtout (May 15, 2014)

Again with the cactus! There was nothing cactusy in the resort box that I remember... were they saving the cactus for this box after all?


----------



## OatmealandLace (May 15, 2014)

Maybe I'm the only one but I don't want to see any Turquoise jewelry, I was not a fan of the bracelet stack from the resort box. I'm hoping for something completely different! That is if I decide to take the plunge!


----------



## JENNIER (May 15, 2014)

Ya I'm not really a fan of turquoise. I don't want a hat either! I figure if I get anything I really don't want I'll swap or sell on eBay. I sold my exercise video from the May box no problem!


----------



## Blonde vixen (May 15, 2014)

It looked like from their Facebook post that there isn't going to be any spoilers this time around. I ended up getting it because what's the sense of waiting if there isn't going to be a spoiler to entice me lol. Don't let us down pop sugar!!


----------



## grey (May 15, 2014)

I caved! A little worried -- I've never had a LE box before and my first monthly box a year ago was a dud (the one with the ice cube tray). I just recently subscribed in May. I know I will order my favorite LE box season, though -- fall!


----------



## northwest22 (May 15, 2014)

I've bought every LE since I discovered PS in September, but the resort box was such a disaster that I think I'm going to sit this one out. The quality of the items in that box was so low, it made me mad. If they release a spoiler that has a cool home item I will probably change my mind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Looking at the nina box and really wanting to order it, but I've got social bliss coming and FFF and I don't have pockets full of money....


----------



## CaliMel (May 15, 2014)

aughhh I shouldn't have looked at the pinterest because now I really really want it.

I ended up making a Sephora order earlier today instead, but still.


----------



## jbird1175 (May 15, 2014)

I caved...sure didn't take me much. I cancelled my regular box tho. Well, for now or at least until there is a discount code.

So much Nina Garcia love. I know I am in the minority when I say I was underwhelmed with her box. So, I signed up for the Rachel Yeomans Quarterly box. I felt I *had* to since she's a local gal.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 15, 2014)

I saw that PS replied to someone's comment asking about spoilers ... They said "yes" that they'll be releasing spoilers...

I'm bi-polar about this box- I keep going back &amp; forth in my mind- the next stage is going to psmh &amp; almost checking out like 1000 times...


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 15, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> I saw that PS replied to someone's comment asking about spoilers ... They said "yes" that they'll be releasing spoilers...
> 
> I'm bi-polar about this box- I keep going back &amp; forth in my mind- the next stage is going to psmh &amp; almost checking out like 1000 times...


I figured they would release spoilers, I bet most are a little hesitant to throw down $100 after the Resort box. I for one will just be seeing what everyone else gets. I was unimpressed with the Resort box before anyone got it in their hands, and even more so after. Plus, $100 is really not in my budget to just throw around right now.


----------



## MyMonthlyObsessions (May 16, 2014)

I caved and got it!! I am thinking about getting the Nina Garcia box. The last one looks amazing! You think I can wait a few weeks and order it or do they usually sell out way before they ship?


----------



## grey (May 16, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> I caved...sure didn't take me much. I cancelled my regular box tho. Well, for now or at least until there is a discount code.
> 
> So much Nina Garcia love. I know I am in the minority when I say I was underwhelmed with her box. So, I signed up for the Rachel Yeomans Quarterly box. I felt I *had* to since she's a local gal.


Then I am part of the minority, too! I thought her first box wasn't my style at all, although the items were very well-thought out. It seems that she always includes a nail polish and soap, so I think that's expected for the next one. I've been intrigued by the Nina box, but I just don't know -- she likes to push the button with styles and be a bit edgy, which isn't me. I wouldn't wear a studded leather bracelet or a faux fur scarf (well, maybe -- but doubtful). I'm just afraid of getting more of that, you know? Watch, since I've been underwhelmed with the others, I'll absolutely adore the third quarter box.


----------



## ashleygo (May 16, 2014)

grey said:


> Then I am part of the minority, too! I thought her first box wasn't my style at all, although the items were very well-thought out. It seems that she always includes a nail polish and soap, so I think that's expected for the next one. I've been intrigued by the Nina box, but I just don't know -- she likes to push the button with styles and be a bit edgy, which isn't me. I wouldn't wear a studded leather bracelet or a faux fur scarf (well, maybe -- but doubtful). I'm just afraid of getting more of that, you know? Watch, since I've been underwhelmed with the others, I'll absolutely adore the third quarter box.


It's not as much of a minority as people make it seem. I got the first box and loved it, but never used any of it and actually traded some things. Then the second box everyone raved over and although it was high value, I wasn't the least bit sad I didn't get it. Pop sugar just fits my style/wants (most times). Best part about these boxes, is that if there is something I really really want I can usually trade or purchase it at a lower price.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (May 16, 2014)

The cactus is probably just southwestyness relating to the turquoise jewelry. What's up with the olives though?


----------



## naturalactions (May 16, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> The cactus is probably just southwestyness relating to the turquoise jewelry. What's up with the olives though?


Maybe olives for martinis? That's a summery drink right? Although not one you usually have a little umbrella in...


----------



## Beautyboxgal (May 16, 2014)

/monthly_05_2014/post-109291-0-05720500-1400113437.png
My guesses / wishes:

Aloe after-sun lotion

Hair spf protector oil spray

Mai Tai drink mix

Four Bodum cocktail glasses or beer glasses

Straw beach bag trimmed in the orange and white striped fabric

Hawaiian print beach wrap made from corals, turquoise, light green and light blue colors

Turquoise pendant on long gold chain

White with black polka dots bangle or headband

Kate Spade sunglasses

O.k., We probably won't get the sunglasses, but I would love the rest as a box!


----------



## CaliMel (May 16, 2014)

Okay so I have to admit it. I ordered it. I have absolutely zero willpower. It's shameful.


----------



## sylarana (May 16, 2014)

I ended up getting one as well .. despite my irritation over the resort one. I like the LE boxes so much more than the regular ones and I prefer to pay $100 every 3 months for one box instead of less every month for way too many things I don't really use.

Soo .. I love the inspiration page. I'm guessing they'll include a high end hair product with all the pictures of long hair. Maybe sun protection, sea salt spray (hope not) or perhaps a good treatment for sun damaged hair?

And I love the pink-peach-coral color theme .. hoping for lip color (as we had eye products in many of the last LE boxes and I just don't want nail polish).

I hope they won't include cocktail prep things as a home product .. we are well stocked with those. Otherwise, I love the cocktail theme .. could be on the sweet side as well.


----------



## aweheck (May 17, 2014)

Not tempted


----------



## aweheck (May 17, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> The cactus is probably just southwestyness relating to the turquoise jewelry. What's up with the olives though?


 I think the Caldrea Tea Olive Lime line fits http://www.caldrea.c...c/2132/2205.uts


----------



## CaliMel (May 19, 2014)

Well it must not be selling very fast because I looked up how many boxes are left and there are still 454 of them. I imagine they'll have to release a spoiler to get the remaining ones to move, considering that last years sold out way faster from what I remember.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 19, 2014)

I'm waiting for a spoiler to push me in either direction.

I want this box, but last years summer box wasn't my personal favorite.


----------



## CaliMel (May 20, 2014)

I'm hoping this box is better than last years.

The vitabath was meh. The plastic pouch useful. The sunglasses are ugly and nerdy looking but I still wear them because they almost look normal. Candles again meh. So hopefully they up their game, especially considering what a flop they had with that Resort box. I'm still so glad I didn't order it, so hopefully I'm not like Oh I wish I hadn't ordered it! when they reveal what's in this!


----------



## Mrs30009 (May 20, 2014)

CaliMel said:


> Well it must not be selling very fast because I looked up how many boxes are left and there are still 454 of them. I imagine they'll have to release a spoiler to get the remaining ones to move, considering that last years sold out way faster from what I remember.


How do you look up how many boxes are left?


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (May 20, 2014)

I am hoping for sunglasses. My favorite pair is scratched and they are a discontinued style from Chloe. I can find a pair on eBay but would like to try something new. Glasses are tough though as what looks great on one person, not so much on another.


----------



## LooseSeal (May 20, 2014)

I caved and ordered one on Saturday. Every time someone posts in this thread I get so excited/terrified thinking there's a spoiler out. I'm surprised there are so many boxes left, but then again they did bungle the resort box.


----------



## polarama (May 20, 2014)

LooseSeal said:


> I caved and ordered one on Saturday. Every time someone posts in this thread I get so excited/terrified thinking there's a spoiler out. I'm surprised there are so many boxes left, but then again they did bungle the resort box.


I love your username!

I caved and ordered it. I missed the Resort Box.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (May 20, 2014)

I think I'm in the minority, but I actually loved the resort box. Even the items I couldn't use, I thought were ok and I traded to get multiples of the things I really loved. I am so looking forward to the summer box! Even though I'm sure I won't love everything, I do enjoy the surprise, the suspense, the stalking and the discovery of new things. Hoping for a really nice beach tote. The one I have is from the B &amp; B Works VIP tote deal. It's cute, but something a little more luxurious would be fun for trips away and for the Saturday market, etc. I don 't think they've done a beach tote yet, have they?


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 20, 2014)

QuixoticGirly said:


> I think I'm in the minority, but I actually loved the resort box. Even the items I couldn't use, I thought were ok and I traded to get multiples of the things I really loved. I am so looking forward to the summer box! Even though I'm sure I won't love everything, I do enjoy the surprise, the suspense, the stalking and the discovery of new things. Hoping for a really nice beach tote. The one I have is from the B &amp; B Works VIP tote deal. It's cute, but something a little more luxurious would be fun for trips away and for the Saturday market, etc. I don 't think they've done a beach tote yet, have they?


No, I loved it too.


----------



## CaliMel (May 20, 2014)

Mrs30009 said:


> How do you look up how many boxes are left?


It's in the source code on the page.

There are 380 left now.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 20, 2014)

I really want them to post a spoiler. Pleeeeease PopSugar?!  :flowers:


----------



## ashleygo (May 21, 2014)

This new version of MUT stinks, can't figure out how to add a photo. Anyways Facebook had a spoiler for Pop Sugar LE Box. Tarte tipsy lip products.


----------



## naturalactions (May 21, 2014)

I can post a photo, but I cannot remember how to put it in a spoiler, but I guess its okay since it is a spoiler thread. 

 






Super excited for this!! I LOVE tarte lip products!! My lipsurgence collection is huge! YAY!!


----------



## ashleygo (May 21, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> I can post a photo, but I cannot remember how to put it in a spoiler, but I guess its okay since it is a spoiler thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just realized that it says color may vary. Hmm I was liking this coral color.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 21, 2014)

CaliMel said:


> It's in the source code on the page.
> 
> There are 380 left now.


Thank you! I'll bet it'll steadily drop with the release of the spoiler.


----------



## naturalactions (May 21, 2014)

ashleygo said:


> I just realized that it says color may vary. Hmm I was liking this coral color.


I find most of their colors are flattering on most people. The exceptions for me have been the super light pinks, but even those I have found a way to lightly layer over others, so I am not too worried about getting a "bad" color.  I have tried the cheek stains before too and liked them. I never repurchased it so it will be nice to get another.


----------



## camel11 (May 21, 2014)

Yay! I &lt;3 Tarte.  This spoiler just inspired me to use the Lipsurgence I keep at my desk (I have so many, they are my fav).


----------



## sylarana (May 21, 2014)

Looks like both lip and cheek product, right?

Very excited about this .. hoping for the coral color!! (with my luck in these boxes, I'll end up getting a dark dark berry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).


----------



## naturalactions (May 21, 2014)

Tipsy is part of the Power Pigment line of LipSurgence. I only have them from the Lip Luster line. Anyone have any experience with the Power Pigments?


----------



## Laurlaur (May 21, 2014)

I want this box!  But I am sooo low on money right now.  So do I need this...


----------



## queenofserendip (May 21, 2014)

Hmmmm... I was completely on the fence with whether to get this box or not. There's nothing wrong with the spoiler, but it's not really compelling me either. They look super cute, but I feel like I have a thousand things like it in my makeup drawer. I guess that's my problem though, not PopSugar's. Hahahaha


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (May 21, 2014)

QuixoticGirly said:


> I think I'm in the minority, but I actually loved the resort box. Even the items I couldn't use, I thought were ok and I traded to get multiples of the things I really loved. I am so looking forward to the summer box! Even though I'm sure I won't love everything, I do enjoy the surprise, the suspense, the stalking and the discovery of new things. Hoping for a really nice beach tote. The one I have is from the B &amp; B Works VIP tote deal. It's cute, but something a little more luxurious would be fun for trips away and for the Saturday market, etc. I don 't think they've done a beach tote yet, have they?


I loved it too! I got two boxes and don't regret it. I stack all those bracelets and they look great! I use the body wash (as shampoo too) and the face mist all the time. The eyeliner is great quality and really fun for day looks and layering. The only dud for me was the clutch.


----------



## Laurenv78 (May 21, 2014)

I know with the Resort box, the spoilers were bigger ticket items...the bracelets and towel.  I have a million blushes and lip products already.  Can anyone tell me if past LE boxes have released the higher valued products??  i'm still on the fence...


----------



## camel11 (May 21, 2014)

QuixoticGirly said:


> I think I'm in the minority, but I actually loved the resort box. Even the items I couldn't use, I thought were ok and I traded to get multiples of the things I really loved. I am so looking forward to the summer box! Even though I'm sure I won't love everything, I do enjoy the surprise, the suspense, the stalking and the discovery of new things. Hoping for a really nice beach tote. The one I have is from the B &amp; B Works VIP tote deal. It's cute, but something a little more luxurious would be fun for trips away and for the Saturday market, etc. I don 't think they've done a beach tote yet, have they?


I LOVED the resort box, even though I didn't love the clutch.  I recently used my towel on vacation, and it did a grand job of protecting me during a rainstorm on the beach.  It was also so soft and luxuious.  I wear my bracelets daily -- either stacked (I bought two boxes) or just individually.  I also love the mist for setting my makeup.  As a resort box, many of the products were actually perfect for the vacation, and I was very pleased! BUT, to each their own.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (May 21, 2014)

I'd like tipsy, fearless, exposed, or blissful (most want!) True love looks cool too. Shoot, they are all nice!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (May 21, 2014)

Laurenv78 said:


> I know with the Resort box, the spoilers were bigger ticket items...the bracelets and towel.  I have a million blushes and lip products already.  Can anyone tell me if past LE boxes have released the higher valued products??  i'm still on the fence...


The bracelets where not actually released as spoilers but "accidentally on purpose" on IG. The towels was a higher cost item but the bracelets were more, if I'm remembering right...I think the same was true with the past boxes; they release not the highest value item, but the second highest. The men's holiday box they released the speaker but the travel pouch was higher valued.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 21, 2014)

I have to  many lip products as it is. I whole box full I haven't used yet.   I still would rather hold on to my $100


----------



## pbpink (May 21, 2014)

CaliMel said:


> It's in the source code on the page.
> 
> There are 380 left now.


what a cool tip! thanks for info! 

FOUND JUNE monthly box code XL25K3Z for $15 off


----------



## kierstencliff (May 21, 2014)

Well I caved, because at least I know that I will use two of the products in the box (and i've always wanted to try Tarte products). I didn't hate the resort box. I've gotten use out of just about everything. But i wasn't amazed by it. At least I know that I will get some sort of use out of the summer box. I was on the edge and this barely tipped the scale, but it did.


----------



## naturalactions (May 21, 2014)

Laurenv78 said:


> I know with the Resort box, the spoilers were bigger ticket items...the bracelets and towel.  I have a million blushes and lip products already.  Can anyone tell me if past LE boxes have released the higher valued products??  i'm still on the fence...


I have only been getting limited edition boxes since last summer. Here is what I remember in regards to spoilers.

Women’s Luxury Box – 2012:Total Value $275

No spoilers I can remember

Men’s Luxury Box – 2012: - Total Value $233.10

No spoilers I can remember

Luxury Edition Summer Fun for Her 2013 : Total Value $300

Spoiler - House of Harlow sunglasses - $125 value (most expensive item)

Luxury Edition Summer Box Fun for Him 2013: Total Value $250

Spoiler – only clues were given for 3 items in the box, nothing officially released.

Fall Must Have Style Box 2013 – Total value $350

Spoiler – Rachel Zoe Knot Ring - $75 value (tied for 2nd most expensive item)

Neiman Marcus 2013 – Total Value $630

Spoiler – Chevron Throw - $195 value (most expensive item)

Holiday for Her 2013: Total Value $350

No spoilers

Holiday for Him 2013: - Total Value $250

Monocle Speaker - $50 value (3rd most expensive item)

Resort 2014 - Total Value $400

[SIZE=11pt]Cuyana Turkish towel - $55 value (3nd most expensive item)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Now we all know value does not equal quality (looking at you R&amp;D Clutch), but I am hoping the Tarte spoiler is the 3rd most expensive item in the box.a $54 value for both if they are full sized.[/SIZE]


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 21, 2014)

Anyone know the average value of the SE boxes? I always feel like the monthly boxes are a great value (especially after using a coupon) but for $100, I expect A LOT more.


----------



## naturalactions (May 21, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Anyone know the average value of the SE boxes? I always feel like the monthly boxes are a great value (especially after using a coupon) but for $100, I expect A LOT more.


I updated my previous post with total values of each box. Totals from MSA and Ramblings of A Surburban Mom.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 21, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> I updated my previous post with total values of each box. Totals from MSA and Ramblings of A Surban Mom.


Thanks!! That's super helpful. Although I guess the value doesn't mean that much when you look at the resort box being $400.


----------



## CaliMel (May 21, 2014)

pbpink said:


> what a cool tip! thanks for info!
> 
> FOUND JUNE monthly box code XL25K3Z for $15 off


You're welcome! =)

I ended up ordering the box with that code too. But I accidentally checked the box to be on the waitlist for May which I didn't mean to do! Is that what that checkbox means? 

It looks like the spoiler pushed people to order more because now there are 217 left. So they sold about 100 and something today alone.  I'm pretty stoked about that spoiler. Do you think we get the set of products pictured or do they just pick one randomly to send us instead? If it's the set that would be nice since it's worth $54 or so just for the two products alone.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 22, 2014)

I keep going back &amp; forth about this LE Box. While I'd love the tarte items, I feel like I'm drowning in makeup right now- don't get me wrong, I love having a ridic growing stash &amp; trying new products constantly- that's why I don't know if I can resist. Ahhhhhh ...


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 22, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> I keep going back &amp; forth about this LE Box. While I'd love the tarte items, I feel like I'm drowning in makeup right now- don't get me wrong, I love having a ridic growing stash &amp; trying new products constantly- that's why I don't know if I can resist. Ahhhhhh ...


Same. I kinda gave myself a deal. If the box was still available on Friday I'd buy it, if not oh well.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 22, 2014)

The deal I'm giving myself is if I can do community service instead of paying for my speeding ticket I got last week and it's still there after I get paid tomorrow then I can get one.


----------



## avamad (May 22, 2014)

181 boxes left!


----------



## Laurenv78 (May 22, 2014)

I caved...I used the $15 off code and got the summer box AND the June one....I have no will power and worry I'm going to miss something good.  I need an intervention.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (May 22, 2014)

This will be the first limited  box I didn't get from them .   Basically because I hated the resort one so much.   I am slowly breaking down to buy this box not sure I want to be left out. I  love the tarte item but don't need it.   However the whole idea of getting this box is just to much fun.,


----------



## RenoFab (May 22, 2014)

Ahhhhhh! I am so torn on this box. There are no promo codes right? You guys are using the promo code for the regular boxes right? OK so I don't think I liked the resort box that much but I liked the December SE box. Hmmmmmm June is my bday month so maybe that is a way to rationalize it????

HELP!!!!! Is the TARTE the only spoiler at this time???


----------



## pbpink (May 22, 2014)

CaliMel said:


> You're welcome! =)
> 
> I ended up ordering the box with that code too. But I accidentally checked the box to be on the waitlist for May which I didn't mean to do! Is that what that checkbox means?
> 
> It looks like the spoiler pushed people to order more because now there are 217 left. So they sold about 100 and something today alone.  I'm pretty stoked about that spoiler. Do you think we get the set of products pictured or do they just pick one randomly to send us instead? If it's the set that would be nice since it's worth $54 or so just for the two products alone.


you should be fine for june box since the order page states the next box is june, if you want to be on safe side you have three days to confirm with them by email that you don't want the may box!!

based on the past few boxes, there has not been a lot of variety of color options so i would def assume that the picture is at least one of the color options if not the only option….


----------



## ikecarus (May 22, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> Ahhhhhh! I am so torn on this box. There are no promo codes right? You guys are using the promo code for the regular boxes right? OK so I don't think I liked the resort box that much but I liked the December SE box. Hmmmmmm June is my bday month so maybe that is a way to rationalize it????
> 
> HELP!!!!! Is the TARTE the only spoiler at this time???


Nope, no promo codes. 

Yes, the Tarte spoiler is the only one out right now. 

And yes you should get it for your birthday month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

(although you could probably end up swapping for/buying everything after the boxes go out...)


----------



## pbpink (May 22, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> Ahhhhhh! I am so torn on this box. There are no promo codes right? You guys are using the promo code for the regular boxes right? OK so I don't think I liked the resort box that much but I liked the December SE box. Hmmmmmm June is my bday month so maybe that is a way to rationalize it????
> 
> HELP!!!!! Is the TARTE the only spoiler at this time???


the promo only works for june monthly box not the summer box! 

tarte is only pic they posted thus far! do you love the tarte m/u? if you do + love summer then yes your birthday def gives you free reign to buy yourself a pressie! if you are on fence about spoiler then perhaps buy something else as all the big dept stores are doing mega sales soon and you could always get a PS item here in trading forum or ebay!

i also love the black boxes the LE's come in! i use them in a mahogany cubby furniture piece i have, the resort box is storing my stationary + NM box is storing some extra gifts i have for teachers, friends + family! i wish the monthly ones came in cute boxes!


----------



## pbpink (May 22, 2014)

Laurenv78 said:


> I caved...I used the $15 off code and got the summer box AND the June one....I have no will power and worry I'm going to miss something good.  I need an intervention.


haha! do you only sub to PS? i justify it as my kids love the box too, i started out just doing the 3 months and now i can't stop! i have liked pretty much everything but the clutch in resort box and the trail mix as my DS is allergic to nuts…….it's so fun to get a surprise box every month!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (May 22, 2014)

pbpink said:


> what a cool tip! thanks for info!
> 
> FOUND JUNE monthly box code XL25K3Z for $15 off


Thanks so much for the code! Just ordered June &amp; saved some $.


----------



## skyflower (May 22, 2014)

I'm torn between ordering this for myself or buying 2 extra fabfitfun for fam. :/ I looooove me some tarte


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 22, 2014)

I ordered a long time ago. that color of tarte won't work for me so I will end up giving that to a friend but look forward to the rest…


----------



## Laurenv78 (May 22, 2014)

pbpink said:


> haha! do you only sub to PS? i justify it as my kids love the box too, i started out just doing the 3 months and now i can't stop! i have liked pretty much everything but the clutch in resort box and the trail mix as my DS is allergic to nuts…….it's so fun to get a surprise box every month!


Oh goodness no...Birchbox, Ipsy, Blush Mystery Beauty Box, Glossybox, sometimes FFF....I'm sure I'm forgetting some lol

I loved the towel in the resort box and bought a second for the bf...the bracelets are really nice but I can't wear them to work so I don't get much use out of them.  My clutch is good but haven't used it or anything else yet lol...but I think I will.

I don't eat gluten anymore but always share the treats with my son anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 22, 2014)

mishmish said:


> I ordered a long time ago. that color of tarte won't work for me so I will end up giving that to a friend but look forward to the rest…


It says there will be various colors, so you may not get that one.


----------



## tanyamib (May 23, 2014)

bite the bullet and ordered one though I already have more than enough tarte products at home... :wacko:


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 23, 2014)

41 boxes left!

Not sure if I should do this since I just dropped $100 on Fortune Cookie Soap...  :smileno:


----------



## CaliMel (May 23, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> 41 boxes left!
> 
> Not sure if I should do this since I just dropped $100 on Fortune Cookie Soap...  :smileno:


36 left now! Crazy that it jumped down so much from yesterday.

Hmm...well if there is room in your budget I would say maybe?

But honestly those soaps look super cute and really awesome! So it just depends on if you think the popsugar would be worth it.

I've never heard of those soaps before but now I totally want to get that sampler of the bars because they look pretty nice!


----------



## Laurlaur (May 23, 2014)

is it bad that the less boxes that are available, the more I want to order one!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 24, 2014)

Laurlaur said:


> is it bad that the less boxes that are available, the more I want to order one!


I'm the same way! It makes it more exciting lol.


----------



## lorez88 (May 24, 2014)

Laurlaur said:


> is it bad that the less boxes that are available, the more I want to order one!





HelpMeSleep said:


> I'm the same way! It makes it more exciting lol.


I'm feeling the same way! But at the same time, it means I just have to be strong a little longer while they sell out, then I can focus on Nina Garcia's box... lol


----------



## CaliMel (May 24, 2014)

22 left now!
 

I totally know what you all mean. Honestly, I'm sure that you will be stoked with the Nina Garcia box! They all looked amazing too, and really nothing in any of these subscription boxes is earth shattering. It's more of the fun of the surprise that I like. So even if you don't get THIS box, I am quite sure the Nina one will be just as exciting and fun to get!


----------



## Shauna999 (May 24, 2014)

I'm looking forward to this box selling out... it'll stop haunting me then..lol!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 24, 2014)

I waited until there were 9 left and then I couldn't resist. Only 2 left now!



CaliMel said:


> 36 left now! Crazy that it jumped down so much from yesterday.
> 
> Hmm...well if there is room in your budget I would say maybe?
> 
> ...


They do a quarterly sub box and their summer one just came out and was all candy themed. Soooo good!! I just bought a ton of bath bombs and stuff.


----------



## fabgirl (May 24, 2014)

Summer LE Box is officially Sold Out. Now the wait for shipping begins


----------



## Laurlaur (May 24, 2014)

I did it! I resisted all temptations and now it's sold out


----------



## fabgirl (May 24, 2014)

Yay for self-restraint! I dont have any, lol!


----------



## Saffyra (May 24, 2014)

Whew!  I'm so glad it's sold out!  Now I don't have to be tempted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really couldn't justify it since I'm getting the Nina Garcia box but still... I could have made it work but I've convinced myself I could get most stuff in swaps to make myself feel better.


----------



## jednashley (May 29, 2014)

This box didn't tempt me...I have a hard time paying $100 for a limited box - seems like so much money for something that I might not like or use all the items.  I like when limited edition boxes are $50 and less.  I guess I am a little cheap, haha


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 29, 2014)

jednashley said:


> This box didn't tempt me...I have a hard time paying $100 for a limited box - seems like so much money for something that I might not like or use all the items.  I like when limited edition boxes are $50 and less.  I guess I am a little cheap, haha


Hah I'm the same way. I have a hard time paying even $50 for a box, let alone $100. I wasn't tempted.


----------



## JenniferV (May 29, 2014)

6.1 pounds!!  My shipping has initiated!


----------



## naturalactions (May 29, 2014)

JenniferV said:


> 6.1 pounds!!  My shipping has initiated!


Woo Hoo!! The resort box was only 3.7...super excited for some great items since we know the Tarte does not weigh much at all.


----------



## Laurenv78 (May 29, 2014)

6.1 here too and initiated today!  I'm guessing a book?  Or maybe margarita mix (that stuff is heavy right?)


----------



## fancyfarmer (May 29, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

This is my first post, and I have a question, if someone could help. When I do the "sneaky" FedEx check for my LE summer box, I have two separate tracking numbers. One is for the 6.1lb box, and the other is for a 3.8lb box. Any ideas? I guess it could be my June box, but that falls under a different subscription number than the summer box. Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## sylarana (May 29, 2014)

The lighter one is probably an error. Happened to me already twice with Popsugar.

Mine is showing initiated as well .. if they do send it off before the weekend, I'll get it in time for our vacation. Yay!

(Hopefully, not a book! I've been disappointed with every book they've send so far. I read way too much fiction for it to be something I don't already have and my nonfiction tastes are rather specific. Though I wouldn't mind a summer cook/cocktail book.)


----------



## Laurenv78 (May 29, 2014)

Ohhhh a grilling cook book would be ok with me...I have had a grill for almost a year and have never used one in my life....my goal this summer is to use it at least once a weekend lol


----------



## CaliMel (May 29, 2014)

I have 6.1 lbs as well. I'm probably the only person hoping for not a cookbook! I have so many already.

But I am excited to see what will be in this box!


----------



## tanyamib (May 29, 2014)

mine is not initiated yet but i'm not expecting any margarita mix because I haven't even touched the ones they sent last year :wacko:


----------



## JENNYJENNY (May 30, 2014)

OK so this may be a dumb question, but i've searched everywhere to find the answer without having to post, but I can't find it! I too ordered the PS LE Summer box, and I want to do the "sneaky" tracking but can't figure out how to do it! Can anyone explain it to me? Thank you!


----------



## Shauna999 (May 30, 2014)

IGo to PS website &amp; find your subscription number on your account pg. Go to Fedex.com- Enter your subscription number in account number under track by reference &amp; fill in your zip code. Hope this helps


----------



## JENNYJENNY (May 30, 2014)

OMG it worked! Thank you! Yay, I'm excited about this one, this is my first PS LE box. I also caved and ordered the Nina Garcia one, that'll be a first as well. I think I have a problem.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 30, 2014)

JENNYJENNY said:


> OMG it worked! Thank you! Yay, I'm excited about this one, this is my first PS LE box. I also caved and ordered the Nina Garcia one, that'll be a first as well. I think I have a problem.


Haha I caved on both of those for the first time too! Not good for my bank account, but I'm too excited to care.


----------



## zoeye (May 30, 2014)

So if I got my shipping email does that mean it's shipping now or do I still have to wait till the 7th for it to ship out? This is my first ever popsugar box and I am going crazy with the anticipation!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 30, 2014)

Just got my tracking email!!!


----------



## Laurenv78 (May 30, 2014)

I didn't get my tracking email yet, but my tracking number is on my account on the PopSugar website and left the CA warehouse today!  BUT...it takes FOREVER to get to me on the east coast  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauralai28 (May 30, 2014)

Mine shipped from gilroy at 6.1 lb 5/29! Can't wait!


----------



## northwest22 (May 31, 2014)

I'm excited to see what you guys get. This is the first LE I haven't ordered because the resort was such a dud. Now, I'm a little regretful seeing how heavy it is.


----------



## zoeye (May 31, 2014)

Just a little update - my box has already arrived at my local FedEx! But oddly the estimated delivery isn't until Friday June 6th. Not sure how to feel about that but still crossing my fingers for a Saturday delivery and if not, Monday!


----------



## Lisa80 (May 31, 2014)

zoeye said:


> Just a little update - my box has already arrived at my local FedEx! But oddly the estimated delivery isn't until Friday June 6th. Not sure how to feel about that but still crossing my fingers for a Saturday delivery and if not, Monday!


Yay! I'd run to FedEx and pick it up! Excited to see what's in the box!


----------



## fancyfarmer (May 31, 2014)

I don't know how to reply to a previous comment. But zoeye, I am so excited for you, and a little jealous. I hope you share what treasures came in the box.


----------



## ramblingsofkai (May 31, 2014)

My box has left Gilroy and  estimated delivery date is the 11th! So close,but so far.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zoeye (May 31, 2014)

Lisa80 said:


> Yay! I'd run to FedEx and pick it up! Excited to see what's in the box!


It's so tempting to give them a call for updates, i've settled for refreshing my tracking info every 30 minutes! lol



fancyfarmer said:


> I don't know how to reply to a previous comment. But zoeye, I am so excited for you, and a little jealous. I hope you share what treasures came in the box.


Once i receive my box (and figure out how to upload a picture w/ spoiler warning) I will share all the goodies I get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 31, 2014)

All my shipping says is that the information is received. Not actually as exciting as I thought.

@@zoeye You do [spoiler ] at the beginning and then [ / spoiler] at the end but you take out the spaces. Hope that helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (May 31, 2014)

Augh so excited! I can't wait to see what is in this box.


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 1, 2014)

Seriously, the suspense is killing me.

I checked my tracking, and mine is supposed to be delivered this monday, which is pretty crazy!

I should have had them deliver it to my work, but that's okay.


----------



## CSCS2 (Jun 1, 2014)

It's weird, mine is on the way and usually is delivered 3-5 days after it's 'in transit' but it's showing a delivery date of 6/12/14. Either way, excited for you guys to get your boxes!

Once the contents are known, would someone be able to post their reaction to it? I'm trying to go spoiler-free this time but would LOVE to just know if the contents are good/great/amazing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CSCS2 (Jun 1, 2014)

Popsugar seems really on top of their shipping game this time -- no doubt because of the Resort box issues -- so I'm thinking that they might have stepped up their game in terms of box contents too. They want people to have their faith in LE box quality restored so I have high hopes!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Jun 1, 2014)

Mine says shipping initiated 05/29 but, nothing else.  I wonder if they sent shipping information but, won't send the item out until June 7th.


----------



## sylarana (Jun 1, 2014)

Mine is also still initiated .. so I should probably adjust to not getting it in time for our vacation next week. I'm a bit sad about it .. since some boxes are on the move .. but with the 7th ship date I didn't expect it to arrive in time. At least I'll have something to look forward to when getting back!


----------



## sylarana (Jun 1, 2014)

Though I'm annoyed that they're doing the same thing again as with the resort box. Claiming it was shipped last Thursday while it's still not ready. .. why send out a tracking notice if it'll only disappoint?


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jun 1, 2014)

I can't wait for to tomorrow. It seems like a few of you will be getting your boxes, and hopefully we will see some good posts of what's in the box. My box ETA isn't until the 12th, I'm so impatient. Hehe


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 1, 2014)

sylarana said:


> Though I'm annoyed that they're doing the same thing again as with the resort box. Claiming it was shipped last Thursday while it's still not ready. .. why send out a tracking notice if it'll only disappoint?


Right? Creating a shipping label is so not the same as shipping it.


----------



## wisconsin gal (Jun 1, 2014)

My first post since new site. Seriously. I've gone thru way too many password requests!!!

So annoying. Popsugar summer box tracking info, and it's been sitting and sitting.

Odd and annoying


----------



## ChristinaM3535 (Jun 2, 2014)

I got my PopSugar tracking info and it's moving along, however it says it won't be delivered until the 11th! It's coming from Watsonville, California and was shipped on Friday, the 30th. It left Sacramento on Saturday...I am in Chicago. Why would it take 12 days to get here?


----------



## fabgirl (Jun 2, 2014)

I also see movement in my shipping. It says my box is in Kansas City, MOnwith an expected arrival date to PA of June 11. Weird that it would take that lot but it looks like some boxes have been moving.


----------



## HerpDerpMapleSerp (Jun 2, 2014)

Woohoo, mine's moving!  Says it shipped out of Watsonville on the 31st.  It usually takes about 12 days to travel the 3 hours from Watsonville to my home, so I'll get it in a few weeks.

ETA: Why the f are there ads attached to my post?  Makeuptalk, you f'ing suck.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 2, 2014)

Let's all remind ourselves the shipped deadline was the 7th as a ship date… I think there is some CS room built in there (even with FedEx/SmartPost).  Understand the frustration all around.  Mine shows movement with a really long delivery date (and there's no way it could possibly take that long but think it's intentionally built in there due to the situation with the Resort Box).  There are a lot of moving parts with logistics, I can only imagine (I have no idea since this isn't my area of expertise) but I can only guess they are being uber cautious.  At some point I will sadly need to stay off her to remain spoiler free (though that is going to be so hard to do!).  Hope this goes smoothly for everyone!  And that mostly everyone enjoys their package!  And if not, they can find someone who will love some gifts! xx


----------



## d1844 (Jun 2, 2014)

I dont know how to copy the photo but the contents of the box are city rocks glasses, blue tropics pouch with love on one side and palm tree on the other, ocean mist for beach hair, horn necklace, eliunt extra Virgin olive oil, and the cheek stain and lip from tarte.


----------



## d1844 (Jun 2, 2014)

Figured it out!


----------



## camel11 (Jun 2, 2014)

YAY!


----------



## camel11 (Jun 2, 2014)

I love this!!!! The glasses are so fun and summery, and would even make amazing vases, candle holders, or dip holders!


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 2, 2014)

d1844 said:


> I dont know how to copy the photo but the contents of the box are city rocks glasses, blue tropics pouch with love on one side and palm tree on the other, ocean mist for beach hair, horn necklace, eliunt extra Virgin olive oil, and the cheek stain and lip from tarte.


Yay! Thanks so much for posting! Since my box is not even moving yet, I could not help myself and check it all out!


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 2, 2014)

I think this is the horn necklace...

http://www.gilt.com/brand/soixante-neuf/product/40300773-soixante-neuf-turquoise-horn-pendant-necklace

I like the details of it much more than I thought from the picture posted.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 2, 2014)

Whew...dodged the bullet. I would've been unhappy with this box. I hope everyone who did purchase, loves it.


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 2, 2014)

Here is the ocean mist spray...

http://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/442491?cm_mmc=ProductSearch-_-us-_-Haircare-_-Ocean&amp;gclid=CIftv_jb274CFQ9lfgodqh4AkQ


----------



## CSCS2 (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh man, I'm really unhappy with this box. Off to the trade board, I guess.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jun 2, 2014)

Yeah...not the best $100 I ever spent but can hopefully trade or ebay what I dont like...I hope that link is the necklace, I might be ok with that if it is - thanks for finding the links!


----------



## camel11 (Jun 2, 2014)

That gorg horn necklace will go perfectly with my Sisco and Berlutti bracelets... LOVE.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hey, I like this box! Those rocks glasses are cute and I desperately need some cocktail glasses so I will def use those. I love the horn necklace! The only thing I'm not too sure about is the pouch but I won't know til I see another picture or in person. So far, so good with this box. Thanks for posting a pic @d1844.


----------



## LooseSeal (Jun 2, 2014)

Yeah not really my taste either. I've never done a trade or put anything up on ebay but I guess now is a good time to start.


----------



## sylarana (Jun 2, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Let's all remind ourselves the shipped deadline was the 7th as a ship date… I think there is some CS room built in there (even with FedEx/SmartPost).  Understand the frustration all around.  Mine shows movement with a really long delivery date (and there's no way it could possibly take that long but think it's intentionally built in there due to the situation with the Resort Box).  There are a lot of moving parts with logistics, I can only imagine (I have no idea since this isn't my area of expertise) but I can only guess they are being uber cautious.  At some point I will sadly need to stay off her to remain spoiler free (though that is going to be so hard to do!).  Hope this goes smoothly for everyone!  And that mostly everyone enjoys their package!  And if not, they can find someone who will love some gifts! xx


Oh I know and as I said before I kind of expected not to receive the box in time for our vacation. But then I saw the "Your box is on its way" notification last Thursday and went into the weekend excited .. cause had they shipped it on Thursday, I would have gotten it in time.

Now, it's still only initiated .. and it sucks to know that some boxes went out and others didn't.

And with the initiation, I'm kind of torn between hoping (if it goes out today or tomorrow, perhaps?) .. or giving up hope (anything after that, most likely not).

Especially since some of those items would be so perfect for our trip!!!

I just don't understand their policy of making customers happy (Yay, my box is on its way) and then adding day after day of frustration of waiting for that to actually come true.

Otherwise, I think I'm really happy with the contents of the box!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2014)

d1844 said:


> I dont know how to copy the photo but the contents of the box are city rocks glasses, blue tropics pouch with love on one side and palm tree on the other, ocean mist for beach hair, horn necklace, eliunt extra Virgin olive oil, and the cheek stain and lip from tarte.


@@d1844 do you know what brand the glasses and pouch are?


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 2, 2014)

LaurenS said:


> @@d1844 do you know what brand the glasses and pouch are?


Those are the only 2 items I cannot find online! The pouch looks like it says "Love Live Aloha" which I think is cute, and it looks huge! I hope it is water resistant inside.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> Those are the only 2 items I cannot find online! The pouch looks like it says "Love Live Aloha" which I think is cute, and it looks huge! I hope it is water resistant inside.


Same - I think the glasses are a variation of these, but I can't find the pouch anywhere!


----------



## crazykk2000 (Jun 2, 2014)

I want those glasses. Anyone want to trade me those? Where's the trade blog?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 2, 2014)

Yay! I'm so glad I purchased this, it's an excellent b-day gift to myself.  I like just about everything except the horn necklace.  I'll have to try it on first and see it in person before making a judgement call.  I love just about everything else in this box!  So perfect!


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 2, 2014)

LaurenS said:


> Same - I think the glasses are a variation of these, but I can't find the pouch anywhere!


Looks like the same font so maybe so! They may both be PopSugar exclusives too...so not available online to find anyway, but I have faith that some MUT super sleuth will find them and post the details here.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Jun 2, 2014)

I think they are Sisters of Los Angeles too. I cannot find the pouch either.  I am fine with this box. Not super excited, but definitely okay with it.


----------



## d1844 (Jun 2, 2014)

LaurenS said:


> @@d1844 do you know what brand the glasses and pouch are?


No, I don't. Sorry!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> Looks like the same font so maybe so! They may both be PopSugar exclusives too...so not available online to find anyway, but I have faith that some MUT super sleuth will find them and post the details here.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They are exclusive - you can see the Popsugar branding in gold on another pic on Instagram


----------



## camel11 (Jun 2, 2014)

Could the pouch be by Dezso??? If you google it, there are all palm trees....


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Jun 2, 2014)

I was doing some Googling to see if I could find the pouch and stumbled on these:

http://lilcoconuthawaii.bigcartel.com/products

I believe I'm going to be spending the 100$ I saved on this box on one of their clutches instead.


----------



## northwest22 (Jun 2, 2014)

I didn't buy this because I was mad about the poor quality of the resort box and I don't wear makeup, so I wasn't tempted by the spoilers. But, I have to say that necklace is stunning and clearly worth the cost of the box alone. That is a statement piece that can be worn for years. If you like the necklace, I think you got your money's worth and the extra stuff is just bonus.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jun 2, 2014)

LaurenS said:


> They are exclusive - you can see the Popsugar branding in gold on another pic on Instagram


I hate it when they brand the stuff POPSUGAR.  It makes me less likely to want to use it.  Actually, I do not like branding like that in general.


----------



## CSCS2 (Jun 2, 2014)

Ugh, really don't like this box. The only upside is that I used my referral code to get it so got 2 months of Popsugar free! Which means the cost of the box was actually around $20-30 for me. I guess that's okay.


----------



## CSCS2 (Jun 2, 2014)

crazykk2000 said:


> I want those glasses. Anyone want to trade me those? Where's the trade blog?


I will trade them! Not sure what the shipping costs might be though =/


----------



## CSCS2 (Jun 2, 2014)

This may be the last Popsugar LE box I get. Pretty bummed but oh well. Hope everyone else loves it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 2, 2014)

Swap thread is up for when more boxes start rolling in...

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132612-popsugar-special-edition-summer-box-swaps/


----------



## camel11 (Jun 2, 2014)

The original spoiler mentioned the pouch had palm trees on the opposite side, and Samudra sells similar pouches....


----------



## camel11 (Jun 2, 2014)

http://www.tahitianvanillahi.com/bag-obsession/samudra-ladyslider-3/

That is similar...


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 2, 2014)

It’s a fun box, but I’m glad I skipped this one. The only thing I would’ve used is the olive oil; it’s a nice alternative to the snacks they usually send. The glasses and necklace are really cute, just not my style.


----------



## camel11 (Jun 2, 2014)

FOUND IT!  http://shopbikinibird.com/products/samudra-x-bikinibird-name-pouch-1


----------



## sylarana (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh those look awesome.

So excited to get this box and I really need this for our trip. PLEASE popsugar .. send out my box soon ... I'm going to be so frustrated of it doesn't arrive in time!

And I could just drive down to their warehouse and pick it up ... argh.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 2, 2014)

Aww man! I really want this box now! Figures! LOL That necklace is awesome!


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 2, 2014)

jesemiaud said:


> Whew...dodged the bullet. I would've been unhappy with this box. I hope everyone who did purchase, loves it.


Ditto! To both parts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mwilly28 (Jun 2, 2014)

Not super excited for this box...but I don't hate it.  I will use the olive oil and the Tarte products, I also do really like the necklace.  I also agree I hate when there is "popsugar" branded on the products...makes me not want to use the glasses.  I also don't really get what the concept for the bag is?  LIke is it to use to go to the beach?  Or a clutch type purse for everyday use?  The hair stuff I'm eh about.


----------



## maenad25 (Jun 2, 2014)

I am relieved. I was so disappointed with the Resort Box that I swore I would never again get a Special Edition PopSugar box. But you always wonder what you are missing! The only thing I liked in this box was the necklace.


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Jun 2, 2014)

CSCS2 said:


> Ugh, really don't like this box. The only upside is that I used my referral code to get it so got 2 months of Popsugar free! Which means the cost of the box was actually around $20-30 for me. I guess that's okay.


 sorry, newbie here, but how does that work? Do you get more referral points if someone orders a limited edition box than you would if someone used your link to get a regular popsugar box?


----------



## CSCS2 (Jun 2, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> sorry, newbie here, but how does that work? Do you get more referral points if someone orders a limited edition box than you would if someone used your link to get a regular popsugar box?


Referrals for special edition boxes are the same as for a regular subscription, but the difference is that if you're referring yourself, you won't get a repeat regular box. I already had 4 referrals and when I bought this special edition box, I used my referral code to get me up to 5 referrals, so got 2 months free. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## zoeye (Jun 2, 2014)

Just received my box! I'm putting the brands of the items as listed on the info card and my thoughts on them in the spoiler.



Spoiler







The* Tarte* products we received an early spoiler on? Was super excited to see what color I got! But I ended up w/ exposed which is the nude color which generally does not work with my skin tone and isn't too exciting. I will still play around with them though so it's not a total bust.

The *Soixante Neuf Jewels* horn necklace is super cute and I am excited to try it out with my new summer dresses BUT the chain is ridiculously cheap feeling and looking. I feel like i'm wearing something out of a child's dress up box. 

The *Sachajuan Ocean Mist* is a total home run I am so excited to try this out and it doesn't look heavy like a lot of sea salt sprays I have tried before.

Yes the *City Rocks Glasses* are *Sisters Of Los Angeles*! They come in the box above and I am at least semi-excited about these as my 21st is coming up and they look like they could be fun. 

The *Samudra* pouch is cute and would be a good beach accessory but they wrote on the info card _"Keep all your essentials in your statement bag for an easy transition from beach day to evening soiree"_ I wouldn't be caught dead at a "soiree" with this lol.

Last but not least the *Eliunt* olive oil. Apparently origin may vary lol, mine is from Portugal and I am excited to get cookin with this!



I would give this box maybe an 8/10 but it seems like I would have enjoyed last summers way more. Popsugar hasn't lost me yet though


----------



## Sadejane (Jun 2, 2014)

I love this box!  I'll use every single thing in it (well, not sure about the pouch until I figure out the print and size) and I especially like the horn necklace.  Thanks to everyone for their sleuthing and posting links to products.  

The one thing I'm disappointed about is that the necklace is on Guilt for 50% off the retail price.  I love wearing long chained 'statement' necklaces and this one is edgy, but not too crazy.   I guess even with a $78 necklace, the box is worth at least double what I paid for it.  

I'm one of those that bought the Resort box and aside from the shipping nightmares, thought it was really boring and not well curated  (ack, that stupid 'clutch' or 'pouch' or whatever it's supposed to be still aggravates me).  This one is a huge improvement.  Like someone else, I got the shipping notice on Thursday but it still shows as 'initiated'.   The promise was for delivery by June 7th, I believe. . . fingers crossed, cuz I can't wait to wear that necklace!!


----------



## Sadejane (Jun 2, 2014)

zoeye said:


> Just received my box! I'm putting the brands of the items as listed on the info card and my thoughts on them in the spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting pics of your box!  The pouch looks roomy and I think the print is cute.  But soiree?  You're right, no way!  I'm fair skinned and nude shades wash me out.  Good luck making them work for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zoeye (Jun 2, 2014)

Sadejane said:


> Thanks for posting pics of your box!  The pouch looks roomy and I think the print is cute.  But soiree?  You're right, no way!  I'm fair skinned and nude shades wash me out.  Good luck making them work for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I was extra disappointed because in my popsugar profile quiz I even put fair/light skin tone! I've read reviews where people layered the tarte color over another product though so I plan on trying that. Hope popsugar got your box right and sends you the perfect shade though   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 2, 2014)

Looking at the Pinterest board, where is the "sweet treats" PS?? You're not sending ice cream cones? C'mon!

Oh and where's the cactus?


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 2, 2014)

Wow - Definitely don't think this box is worth $100. Pretty bummed I succumbed at the last minute and bought it.

Oh well....at least now I won't be tempted next time!

Are the glasses plastic or glass?


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 2, 2014)

I wonder if there will be any other variations aside from the Tarte? Like, it would be pretty sweet if there were variations of the glasses and I got a "Chicago" rocks glass.


----------



## sylarana (Jun 2, 2014)

I wonder what they base their decision on which boxes to send out first .. last name perhaps? Mine always tend to go out later and my last name is towards the end of the alphabet. I'll try ordering as Amy Adams or something next  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That bag is so my soiree kind of thing .. but then those (should they ever happen) would be more the rock concert after party kind of thing ...

To me the box is easily with the $100 price tag!


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 2, 2014)

Speaking of the glasses...I thought it was kind of weird to have 3 American cities and then randomly throw London in there. I would think they could have chosen another American city to keep with a theme of some sort, or make it a global theme with other cities around the world. Oh well...I am just being nit picky...I will love them when I have them in hand!


----------



## JENNIER (Jun 2, 2014)

I went on Instagram and looked for pics of the bag. If it's a decent size, I'm really excited to get it. It will make a super cute clutch for casual summer days!


----------



## zoeye (Jun 2, 2014)

@@jbird1175 It says on the info card they chose them for their office locations so sadly no variation!

But the Tarte, Olive Oil, and Necklace all said they may vary from box to box!


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 2, 2014)

zoeye said:


> @@jbird1175 It says on the info card they chose them for their office locations so sadly no variation!
> 
> But the Tarte, Olive Oil, and Necklace all said they may vary from box to box!


That's the theme I was looking for. Thanks for posting. I figured there had to be some significance to the cities selected.


----------



## CSCS2 (Jun 2, 2014)

Review for the box here: http://alexmariahboxes.blogspot.com/2014/06/popsugar-must-have-limited-edition.html


----------



## MelissaB (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm bummed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The necklace is gorgeous, just not my style...I imagine I can Ebay the whole box &amp; get my money back...Maybe I'll feel differently once I have it in my hands.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 2, 2014)

zoeye said:


> @@jbird1175 It says on the info card they chose them for their office locations so sadly no variation!
> 
> But the Tarte, Olive Oil, and Necklace all said they may vary from box to box!


Thank you! So, there are variations on the necklace, eh? I really like that turquoise horn necklace but I might be OK with a variation as along as it's still a horn necklace. I was looking at one this weekend at Nordstrom Rack actually but refrained from buying it. 

http://www.69jewels.com/collections/horn-necklaces


----------



## sylarana (Jun 2, 2014)

The part about the necklace varying scares me! I want that necklace and no other .. it's so pretty!


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 2, 2014)

I believe the variation for the necklace should be for the color only, not the style. The link on MSA shows the possible colors. I would be okay with the green or turquoise, but and not really digging the dark blue or white.

http://www.69jewels.com/collections/horn-necklaces/products/vintage-horn-on-thick-necklace


----------



## CSCS2 (Jun 2, 2014)

Also, I really wish Popsugar had gone with a tote from Samudra instead of another canvas clutch. We got one from the Resort box, it's really weird they went with a really similar one as one of the main items in this box as well. Oh well, lesson learned.


----------



## mvangundy (Jun 2, 2014)

People are talking about receiving the necklace but with a white horn on the gold chain. I haven't been able to find a picture though :/


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 2, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> I believe the variation for the necklace should be for the color only, not the style. The link on MSA shows the possible colors. I would be okay with the green or turquoise, but and not really digging the dark blue or white.
> 
> http://www.69jewels.com/collections/horn-necklaces/products/vintage-horn-on-thick-necklace


Oooh. I would love white or turquoise! I'd be OK with the blue or green but fingers crossed for white or turquoise! 



CSCS2 said:


> Also, I really wish Popsugar had gone with a tote from Samudra instead of another canvas clutch. We got one from the Resort box, it's really weird they went with a really similar one as one of the main items in this box as well. Oh well, lesson learned.


While I don't mind the clutch, I agree...I would have more appreciated a tote since we just go ta clutch in the last limited edition box.


----------



## CSCS2 (Jun 2, 2014)

Has anyone seen variations of the Tarte yet? So far, I've only seen people receiving 'Exposed'.


----------



## sylarana (Jun 2, 2014)

My box was just picked up .. phew! Now I'm just happily waiting for it to arrive!!!

I hope my necklace won't be white .. I like the other colours .. mostly turquoise.

And I don't mind the clutch at all .. I'm just ignoring my 2 awful ones from the resort box and this one will be a wonderful replacement.


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 2, 2014)

Feeling underwhelmed.

I'll probably just end up selling my whole box on ebay instead.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 2, 2014)

Sadejane said:


> I love this box!  I'll use every single thing in it (well, not sure about the pouch until I figure out the print and size) and I especially like the horn necklace.  Thanks to everyone for their sleuthing and posting links to products.
> 
> The one thing I'm disappointed about is that the necklace is on Guilt for 50% off the retail price.  I love wearing long chained 'statement' necklaces and this one is edgy, but not too crazy.   I guess even with a $78 necklace, the box is worth at least double what I paid for it.
> 
> I'm one of those that bought the Resort box and aside from the shipping nightmares, thought it was really boring and not well curated  (ack, that stupid 'clutch' or 'pouch' or whatever it's supposed to be still aggravates me).  This one is a huge improvement.  Like someone else, I got the shipping notice on Thursday but it still shows as 'initiated'.   The promise was for delivery by June 7th, I believe. . . fingers crossed, cuz I can't wait to wear that necklace!!


SHIP BY June 7th… not delivery by then.


----------



## thetintiara (Jun 3, 2014)

I got the Tarte Lip and Cheek in "Exposed" and the necklace in white. This is not my favorite box. I am undecided if I will keep the necklace. I know for sure I am going to offer the glasses for trade.  The oilve oil might be nice but seems out of left field for a summer box. The hair spray smells nice, but mine did arrive leaking, fortunately it was mostly contained to it's own packaging. I actually really like pouch. I don't know why they chose another pouch as they just had one in the resort, but this one is much nicer. It is lined and a great size. I am not sure what I would use it for yet, but I do like it, and it feels like a nice quality.


----------



## CSCS2 (Jun 3, 2014)

thetintiara said:


> I got the Tarte Lip and Cheek in "Exposed" and the necklace in white. This is not my favorite box. I am undecided if I will keep the necklace. I know for sure I am going to offer the glasses for trade.  The oilve oil might be nice but seems out of left field for a summer box. The hair spray smells nice, but mine did arrive leaking, fortunately it was mostly contained to it's own packaging. I actually really like pouch. I don't know why they chose another pouch as they just had one in the resort, but this one is much nicer. It is lined and a great size. I am not sure what I would use it for yet, but I do like it, and it feels like a nice quality.


Thanks for the update!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But oh man, if I get a white version of the necklace (the only thing I was relatively okay about), this box is going to go from bad to worse for me. Blah, oh well.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 3, 2014)

thetintiara said:


> I got the Tarte Lip and Cheek in "Exposed" and the necklace in white. This is not my favorite box. I am undecided if I will keep the necklace. I know for sure I am going to offer the glasses for trade.  The oilve oil might be nice but seems out of left field for a summer box. The hair spray smells nice, but mine did arrive leaking, fortunately it was mostly contained to it's own packaging. I actually really like pouch. I don't know why they chose another pouch as they just had one in the resort, but this one is much nicer. It is lined and a great size. I am not sure what I would use it for yet, but I do like it, and it feels like a nice quality.


are they glass or plastic?  can't tell.


----------



## AGirlNamedShawn (Jun 3, 2014)

mishmish said:


> are they glass or plastic?  can't tell.


The glasses are made of glass @mishmish.


----------



## phanne (Jun 3, 2014)

I quite like this box, and will use most everything in it, but it's missing that "wow" factor. That special something to make this truly feel "luxurious"

I also whole heartedly agree on whoever said that another clutch made no sense, since they just sent on out in the Resort.


----------



## ChristinaM3535 (Jun 3, 2014)

Absolutely love it. I am so happy with my first LE box. Those glasses are adorable, the necklace is gorgeous!! Can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## tanyamib (Jun 3, 2014)

the glasses look really cool but i'm not sure about all other items... especially the clutch -&gt; didn't they just send one in resort box??? I don't even believe this one is of better quality


----------



## mwilly28 (Jun 4, 2014)

just got my box...my variations were white horn necklace(was hoping for turquoise but white was my second choice), olive oil from portugal, both tarte products in "exposed".  The bag is cute but seems a bit big to use as an everyday tote.Not sure what I will use it for.  The glasses are really nice!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't think the word clutch is the right word for the bag. It looks like more of a makeup bag.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 4, 2014)

Got my box. Not a fan. My main issues:

-got the white necklace. I thought it had potential from the pics but IMO it looks SUPER cheap. Seriously. No way would I even believe it went for the Gilt price of $79.

-agree that the "clutch" looks more like a makeup bag or a bikini bag. Definitely not something you would put your wallet in.

-the glasses say they are printed with "organic ink" and have to be hand washed. Really?

This was my first time paying $100 for a Poosugar box and it will definitely be my last.


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 4, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Got my box. Not a fan. My main issues:
> 
> -got the white necklace. I thought it had potential from the pics but IMO it looks SUPER cheap. Seriously. No way would I even believe it went for the Gilt price of $79.
> 
> ...


What color tarte did you get?


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 4, 2014)

I got Tarte Exposed. Also Olive Oil from Australia and Sachajuan Ocean Mist for hair.

The glasses are the only thing I kinda liked - nice quality, but I'm annoyed that they have to be hand washed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. I really hope we get to see some more color variations with the Tarte.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 4, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I got Tarte Exposed. Also Olive Oil from Australia and Sachajuan Ocean Mist for hair.
> 
> The glasses are the only thing I kinda liked - nice quality, but I'm annoyed that they have to be hand washed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Some of use still live in the stone age and don't have a dishwasher, so I hand wash e'rythang.  Nbd for me.


----------



## elissan (Jun 4, 2014)

I got the white horn necklace and I am so disappointed...


----------



## meaganola (Jun 4, 2014)

Mod reminder:  All swap requests must go in the BST section.  The PopSugar thread is here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/129500-popsugar-2014-swaps-and-trades/

All trade requests in this thread will be removed.


----------



## greenflipflops (Jun 4, 2014)

I was going to go spoiler-free but I don't think I can hold it any longer. It shipped Friday May 30 but the expected arrival day is June 12!! What?? Come on, Fedex!


----------



## aweheck (Jun 5, 2014)

I don't get what the olive oil has to do with this box, seems out of sorts, and doesn't bring summer to mind at all. The glasses are interesting, and the necklace is as well...but not something I see as summery, more fall or winter. Not a curation that appeals to me, but for others at $100?


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 5, 2014)

So happy one of the glasses is SF.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll probably end up ebaying the necklace because I doubt I'd wear it. Hopefully it can offset the cost of the box a bit!


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 5, 2014)

My package arrived at my local post office today....I called to see if I can pick it up instead of waiting until tomorrow....they said no.... &lt;_&lt;  I am so excited to find out what variations I get!!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Jun 5, 2014)

Just got my box and tore into it in the car while waiting for my son at the bus stop : )

I love, love, love it all!

1. The clutch is adorable. I would totally use it as a clutch and I'm mainly a Prada, LV type of girl, but it's totally something that I could rock with boyfriend jeans, heels and a plain tee and it would add some interest and take things up a notch. I also would take it to the beach or pool and not have to worry about it getting wrecked. I would never buy an accessory like this on my own, but now that it's mine, I'm definitely going to use it - one of the reasons I love PS so much!

2. The olive oil is cool, maybe a little too fancy for me to use on my own. I might gift it to someone with a cool serving dish or some other gourmet items. Then again, I might just whip it out and be all fancy next time we have guests.

3. Super excited about trying the Sachajuan hair mist. I love these types of products for my hair.

4. Love the glasses. I wish they weren't hand wash only. I put them away for now because I need to find a space for them with my special dishes, but I would totally use these for drinks for a girl's night in.

5. The Tarte products are fun. I got Exposed

6. Love the necklace, but I really wanted the turquoise color, so it's going on my trade list.

All in all an excellent box for me!


----------



## sylarana (Jun 5, 2014)

I got mine as well and am very happy with the box.

Got the necklace in green which I love ... Unfortunately, one of the stone pieces was broken out of the horn. CS got back to me super quickly and they are sending me a replacement .. which is wonderful. Just hoping, it's also a green (or turquoise) one.

I would not pay $78 for the necklace (let alone the full amount) as I agree .. it doesn't look HQ-elegant or something. But, it's supposed to be vintage style and it works for me (just not with a big chunk missing in it).

Also got exposed and I love the color. The lip tint is great. Not sure about the cheek stain. It's very sticky when I apply .. feels weird. And if I put mineral make-up or poweder on top to take away the shine/stickiness, the color also disappears. So, I don't know.

I think it's good for a nude, summer look .. so kind of perfect with the theme. I was hoping for Tipsy, but Exposed is fine for me, too.

LOVE the glasses. Exactly, something I would have bought. And I don't mind handwashing every now and then. Superhappy about the city selection .. especially SF and London!

The hair spray is ok I guess. I'll use it, but it doesn't excite me. It's fine though.

And the clutch is also exactly my thing ... I LOVE it. Much better quality than the resort clutch .. and it looks fancier to me as well (mostly cause it's well made and not cheap). Not something I'd take to an evening at the opera or a wedding, but perfect for the beach or summer BBQ parties or any other outdoor event.

I also think that the olive oil is perfect for summer .. summer to me is sitting outdoors and eating fresh tomato salad with fresh baked ciabatta bread dipped into HQ olive oil. Yum! I only wish I had gotten something more exotic than Sonoma .. or even a whole set to try and compare them all. That would have been splendid!

So, overall, I am really pleased with this box and very glad I got it. Now, I'm hoping that my replacement necklace will get to me quickly (and that it's not white .. though I think white would look awesome with a black dress/shirt etc.).


----------



## zoeye (Jun 5, 2014)

Anyone else upset/wondering why they posted the Tarte spoiler in tipsy but so far everyone got exposed? I feel like maybe Tarte gave them a deal on their least purchased color or something and that's why we're all getting the nude color lol because honestly nude does not scream "summer" to me.


----------



## Blogofboxes (Jun 5, 2014)

zoeye said:


> Anyone else upset/wondering why they posted the Tarte spoiler in tipsy but so far everyone got exposed? I feel like maybe Tarte gave them a deal on their least purchased color or something and that's why we're all getting the nude color lol because honestly nude does not scream "summer" to me.


I'm starting to think that too...I really hope we start to see other colors.


----------



## jbd90 (Jun 5, 2014)

zoeye said:


> Anyone else upset/wondering why they posted the Tarte spoiler in tipsy but so far everyone got exposed? I feel like maybe Tarte gave them a deal on their least purchased color or something and that's why we're all getting the nude color lol because honestly nude does not scream "summer" to me.


The fact that everyone is getting "exposed" so far makes me glad I didn't purchase it because I already own it! While I prefer nude tones and use this in the summer, I also agree that a fun pop of color is expected in a summery box. Maybe they thought the nude would be more flattering on a majority of people vs. a color like coral? Then again, I doubt the nude shade would even show up on darker skin tones....


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 6, 2014)

Got my box today! Love the rocks glasses and the Tarte. I actually think Exposed is really pretty. The olive oil is so cute and fancy too! I'll definitely try the Sachajuan. I just got Bumble and Bumble surf spray in the Sephora Summer Crushes set so I'll have to compare the two. I'm kind of on the fence about the clutch and I think I'm definitely going to ebay the necklace which I got turquoise in.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Jun 6, 2014)

I am liking this box a lot! The glasses are adorable and I don't mind handwashing them. I handwash all my wine glasses and cocktail glasses anyways, nbd.

I'll be testing out the Tarte and ocean mist this afternoon. I hope they work out.,

The clutch is great for a beach/pool bag. I know I will get a lot of use out of it. I hope I'll use the necklace. I got white, which is my #1 preference. The olive oil is a bit odd to me, but I'll surely use it. I'm a salad girl, year round.


----------



## eas00 (Jun 6, 2014)

I got my box today. It ok, not what I was expecting. I think for me personally it was not worth the $100. I felt like the Pinterest inspiration page did not reflect the box like I was hoping. I was kind of expecting something different. I had gotten last years holiday and Neiman Marcus boxes and I though they were great. I guess after seeing the resort box I should have skipped this one but I had never tried a Tarte product before and I have a hard time passing on makeup.

I received the Tarte in Tipsy which I am really excited about. It is the perfect color for me. The clutch/bag I think I could find useful. I wouldn't take it out probably but maybe I'll put stuff in it when I travel. I was surprised by how big it was. I am interested in trying the olive oil. I got Australia. I will see about the ocean mist. Not sure if it will work on my hair. The rock glasses I will never use and the necklace (which I got in white) is not me at all. I also don't think the necklace is worth what they are selling it for IMO.

Question: for those of you who have sold some of your items on eBay, how does that work? I have never sold anything on eBay before.


----------



## Sadejane (Jun 6, 2014)

Just got my box. I like it wayyyy better than the Resort Edition box, but it's still just so-so for me.  I was psyched for a turquoise necklace, but I got the white one.  The glasses are cute and Exposed seems to be a nice color for my fair skin.  I really like the big pouch, though I'm not yet sure how I'll use it.  

If you're keeping the pouch, how do you plan on utilizing it?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 6, 2014)

eas00 said:


> I got my box today. It ok, not what I was expecting. I think for me personally it was not worth the $100. I felt like the Pinterest inspiration page did not reflect the box like I was hoping. I was kind of expecting something different. I had gotten last years holiday and Neiman Marcus boxes and I though they were great. I guess after seeing the resort box I should have skipped this one but I had never tried a Tarte product before and I have a hard time passing on makeup.
> 
> I received the Tarte in Tipsy which I am really excited about. It is the perfect color for me. The clutch/bag I think I could find useful. I wouldn't take it out probably but maybe I'll put stuff in it when I travel. I was surprised by how big it was. I am interested in trying the olive oil. I got Australia. I will see about the ocean mist. Not sure if it will work on my hair. The rock glasses I will never use and the necklace (which I got in white) is not me at all. I also don't think the necklace is worth what they are selling it for IMO.
> 
> Question: for those of you who have sold some of your items on eBay, how does that work? I have never sold anything on eBay before.


Ebay keeps 10% of your sales.  And PayPal keeps 3% + 3 cents I believe.  Plus you have to consider shipping costs.  Plus it has to be marked down. Check out the other items that are on there.


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 7, 2014)

I got my box today...tarte in exposed and a white necklace. I decided I did not like the necklace so I whipped out some nail polish and make it a color that I did like. After a few trials, I settled on a purple. It's not too bad, and if I ever change my mind, a swipe of nail polish remover and it's white again!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 7, 2014)

I got Tarte TIPSY in both boxes (grr).  A coral color is the last color that I can wear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 7, 2014)

I got my box yesterday. Tarte in Exposed. It's an okay color, but I feel like since I'm so pale it almost looks like a sunburn/rash color which isn't exactly great.

The necklace was thankfully the teal one, and my sea salt spray was not leaking.

I don't LOVE the box, but I don't hate it. It just seems like it isn't worth $100, to me personally.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 7, 2014)

One thing - we can't talk publicly about trades on here (need to PM). Just putting that out there for the newbies.  I don't know if it's worth mailing back/forth generally and go to the trades boards if/when I do decide (or PM).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On other notes, both boxes are the same (would be nice for variations) but I get them in case I want duplicates and also for gifts. Portugal for the oil and turquoise for the necklace. Still undecided on keeping those as well.  Will see.


----------



## phanne (Jun 7, 2014)

I got my box today, and now that I have it in person, I love it! Got the tarte in tipsy and the white necklace. My hair spray was leaking quite a bit, but most of it stayed contained in the bubble wrap pouch. I love the clutch. It is way nicer and luxurious than what I thought it would be. I'm just not sure what I can use it as, but I love it!

Would I have spent $100 if I knew the contents? Probably not. But I'm sure glad I did.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Jun 7, 2014)

I tested out the ocean mist yesterday on my towel dried hair. I just let my hair air dry and later I felt like I could "rough it up" with my hands/nails and I got some great volume and texture. I will apply it dry today and see what happens. My hair is straight, fine and thick. Also, I read that some people really didn't like the smell and I didn't even notice it once it was in.

I also have played a bit with the exposed tarte products. I am really liking the lip product. I lost my nude Mac lipstick so this is needed in my collection. It feels great on and is perfect for a casual look. The blush I'm still undecided about. I feel like you really can't see it much on my skin tone. I applied with a foundation brush, which worked well. I guess I'm used to brighter blush? I will keep trying though as this is definitely something new and fun!


----------



## eas00 (Jun 7, 2014)

mishmish said:


> Ebay keeps 10% of your sales. And PayPal keeps 3% + 3 cents I believe. Plus you have to consider shipping costs. Plus it has to be marked down. Check out the other items that are on there.


Thank you so much for the advice.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Jun 8, 2014)

I received my 2 boxes yesterday.  The got the color, Exposed, for the Tarte items in both boxes.  And the Turquoise horn necklace in both.  The oil was the only variation where I received Portugal and USA. 

The Tarte color seems a little light on me.  But, I have been out in the sun with the kids after school things so it might look better with lighter skin.  I have never used these products and I do like them.  I will test it again later.  

One of the sea spray bottles leaked.  But, most of it is still there.  The smell didn't bother me so I will try it out.

I like the necklace.  I was hoping to get different colors in this one.  But, glad I received turquoise.  I don't know how to swap or ebay so the second one will sit in a box.  A side note, I saw on the website that the horn necklace was on women in bathing suits.  I am not one to accessorize while wearing a bathing suit. I wear necklaces that I wear in the shower and my wedding ring but, never thought to wear a necklace like that with a bathing suit.  Does anyone wear accessories with their bathing suit?

The glasses are cute.  My first thought is they are not really my style.  Maybe they will grown on me.

I really like the pouch.  It is much bigger than a makeup bag.  I will definitely use this.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 8, 2014)

mishmish said:


> *One thing - we can't talk publicly about trades on here (need to PM). Just putting that out there for the newbies.  I don't know if it's worth mailing back/forth generally and go to the trades boards if/when I do decide (or PM).*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> On other notes, both boxes are the same (would be nice for variations) but I get them in case I want duplicates and also for gifts. Portugal for the oil and turquoise for the necklace. Still undecided on keeping those as well.  Will see.


@ has it right:  Trade or sale requests in this or any other discussion thread will be removed.  The PopSugar swap thread is here:  

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/129500-popsugar-2014-swaps-and-trades/


----------



## LetsGeaux (Jun 8, 2014)

meaganola said:


> @ has it right:  Trade or sale requests in this or any other discussion thread will be removed.  The PopSugar swap thread is here:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/129500-popsugar-2014-swaps-and-trades/


Appreciate the reminder.  I had no idea.


----------



## Lisa80 (Jun 8, 2014)

eas00 said:


> I got my box today. It ok, not what I was expecting. I think for me personally it was not worth the $100. I felt like the Pinterest inspiration page did not reflect the box like I was hoping. I was kind of expecting something different. I had gotten last years holiday and Neiman Marcus boxes and I though they were great. I guess after seeing the resort box I should have skipped this one but I had never tried a Tarte product before and I have a hard time passing on makeup.
> 
> I received the Tarte in Tipsy which I am really excited about. It is the perfect color for me. The clutch/bag I think I could find useful. I wouldn't take it out probably but maybe I'll put stuff in it when I travel. I was surprised by how big it was. I am interested in trying the olive oil. I got Australia. I will see about the ocean mist. Not sure if it will work on my hair. The rock glasses I will never use and the necklace (which I got in white) is not me at all. I also don't think the necklace is worth what they are selling it for IMO.
> 
> Question: for those of you who have sold some of your items on eBay, how does that work? I have never sold anything on eBay before.


I kind of wish I had ordered this box. The glasses are cute but maybe if you didn't want to use them for drinks you could put votive candles in them? They look pretty summery and would be cute for outside on a deck?


----------



## chachithegreat (Jun 8, 2014)

I got Tipsy and a white necklace. I am pretty disappointed. The Tarte color isn't right for me and I just can't see myself using any of it - maybe I'll keep the pouch and the olive oil, but the rest will just sit around  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## grey (Jun 8, 2014)

Lisa80 said:


> I kind of wish I had ordered this box. The glasses are cute but maybe if you didn't want to use them for drinks you could put votive candles in them? They look pretty summery and would be cute for outside on a deck?


I love this - great idea!! I may do that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Should have my box tomorrow!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Jun 8, 2014)

So, I just opened my ox that came yesterday, and I guess I will do a run down like the rest of you ladies.

City Rocks Glasses- they are cute, not my style, but the will get used. I like the suggestion of putting a tea light inside.

Blue Tropics Pouch- the print is great. It's a huge bag to use for makeup. Maybe it will get used for my ipad.

Ocean Mist- Unfortunately, mine leaked a little like everyone else's. I don't think it was enough though to make me contact PS.

Horn Necklace- I got the turquoise, which I was happy about. However, it smells like cheap metal, if you know what I mean. It also had 2 long hairs tangled in the chain, like someone had tried it on. And they aren't mine, b/c that is how it came out of the pouch. Not happy about that, gross.

Tarte Items- Tipsy, works for me

Olive Oil- Australia, I use olive oil all of the time, so this will be used.

This was my first LE, and I am kind of torn about it. I like it, but I don't love it. I wish the horn necklace would have been less of a let down, since that was the big ticket item. I will probably try one more LE box, before I say I am done with them.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 9, 2014)

I totally didn't realize my olive oil was from Australia! Pretty cool.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 9, 2014)

This bag is the greatest casual summer clutch. I have gotten so many compliments on it already.


----------



## fabgirl (Jun 9, 2014)

mishmish said:


> I got Tarte TIPSY in both boxes (grr). A coral color is the last color that I can wear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm right there with you. I saw Jennifer at Ramblings got Tipsy and now I am afraid to get my box. Seriously. I have very pink skin and coral would be the absolute worst on me. I have a feeling it is in my box,


----------



## pbpink (Jun 9, 2014)

mishmish said:


> I got Tarte TIPSY in both boxes (grr).  A coral color is the last color that I can wear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


my friend rec'd tipsy too also olive oil from portugal + turquoise necklace + the ocean mist spilled in bag

she nor i can wear coral at all, mine is coming today

I'm scared to open and see everything after her dismal report on the items! we like the same things!!

this box makes the resort box look like a treasure!!

perhaps i will get really lucky and a little elf will jump out of mine to do the laundry and hand wash my new PS glasses!!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 9, 2014)

it would just be nice if they could vary the boxes if we order 2 :/  

but i will figure it out.  not the end of the world. sure someone i know can wear coral.


----------



## Aly Williams (Jun 9, 2014)

Just got mine! Both Tarte items in tipsy, works so well with my complexion. I'm not a blush person, but I'd wear this. Clutch is adorable and quite large. Glasses have some weight to them and are nice. Disappointed in the necklace, it doesn't feel anything like $100+, maybe what I'd pick up at Target for $20. I got white. Hair mist didn't leak and smells really nice! Overall, pretty happy with the box.

ETA: I also got the OO from Australia. Perplexes me to the small size.


----------



## northwest22 (Jun 9, 2014)

pbpink said:


> my friend rec'd tipsy too also olive oil from portugal + turquoise necklace + the ocean mist spilled in bag
> 
> she nor i can wear coral at all, mine is coming today
> 
> ...


I actually Lol-ed at the elf comment, love the visual!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 9, 2014)

I got my box today! Whoohoo finally.  I love it!  I'm so glad I purchased this and I like it a LOT more than last year's summer box.

The tumblers are nice!  For some reason the way folks talked about the branding of the popsugar on the glasses I had the impression it was around the cup, not at the bottom.  It's hardly even seen with ice and a drink in the cup. Since I don't have a dishwasher I hand wash everything. I probably would hand wash all my wine glasses and barware anyway.  Oh that reminds me, did you see the youtube video, someone put a go pro inside a dishwasher....heh, maybe you'd reconsider your dislike of hand washing after watching it. Dishwasher ain't magic that's for sure.

Whoa the clutch is huge, I really like it.  I think it would work for me to take to yoga, my flip flops might fit inside with a small water bottle, my mat wipes, keys and my phone.  That way I don't have to lug my purse to class.

My hair mist/salt spray leaked a bit, nothing major. Smells nice, I can't wait to try it out tomorrow.

My necklace was white.  This is the only item I was a bit unsure about. I like it better in person but not sure I would really rock it. I suppose white is the most neutral option. I'm undecided if I'll keep this or put it up for trade.

I swatched all the Tarte options at Sephora this weekend, I got Tipsy which I'm happy with it, I'm somewhere between medium fair so I think this color will work for me.  I'm surprised so many hate this option. I think it's so pretty.  

My olive oil was from Australia.  I dunno about ya'll but I make my own dressing so this will not go to waste. I prefer just olive oil and vinegar dressings usually and summer is a big salad season.  I'm going to try it tomorrow.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jun 9, 2014)

Thankfully I really like my box! 

I got the turquoise necklace, which was what I was hoping for.  I agree that the chain is kinda cheap looking but I think I'll wear it.  I love turquoise!

I got the olive oil from Australia and am hoping to trade for the other flavors.  I think it's very fitting for a summer box...great for cooking on the grill, salads and you can even use it on your skin and hair! 

My hair spray didn't leak, thankfully.  I reallllly want to find  salt spray I like, but so far, no luck. I'll give this one a try but we'll see.  It may go on my trade list.

The glasses are bigger than I was thinking.  We are going to keep them so now I need to find some good summery drinks to make.

I got the tarte in Tipsy.  Nudes don't usually work for me, so I am glad I got a little color.  I think coral should be ok.

I LOVE the bag!  It is very summery and it doesn't bother me at all it says "for popsugar" inside.  If it was on the outside, I'd be heartbroken.  I'm going to find as many reasons as I can to use this this summer!

Overall I think it was worth the $100 to me  personally.  I'll use everything, except maybe the spray and I get to try/own things I wouldn't buy for myself normally.


----------



## CSCS2 (Jun 9, 2014)

I got my box and I'm actually pretty okay with it. The glasses are definitely nicer than I expected and are a nice set to have this summer. I got the necklace in turquoise (yay!!!!) and Tarte in Tipsy, which I'm pretty happy about. Still looking to trade the Tarte items as I'm swimming in makeup.

The bag is pretty nice but I really wish we'd gotten a tote instead since we JUST got a clutch in the Resort box and this clutch is an awkward size. I tried putting my 11-inch computer in it and it wouldn't fit so I'm still trying to figure out a use for it (or someone to swap with).

Haven't tried the hair spray yet or the oil but I'm sure they'll be fine. Basically, this box is okay but not great, in my opinion. I really wish I had gotten the holiday box this past winter since that was everything I love!


----------



## grey (Jun 9, 2014)

Got mine today! Exposed Tarte items (love the blush, wish I received Tipsy in the lippie), teal necklace, and Portugal olive oil. I'm so much more pleased with everything in person.  The clutch is marvelous and I love how it's a tiny bit heavy, too.

However, I think my necklace is damaged. I contacted Customer Service. Does anyone else's necklace have white spots where the black should be? Does this look normal? Hopefully they show up okay on the attached.


----------



## grey (Jun 9, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> Whoa the clutch is huge, I really like it. I think it would work for me to take to yoga, my flip flops might fit inside with a small water bottle, my mat wipes, keys and my phone. That way I don't have to lug my purse to class.


Love this! Great idea. You've got me thinking about carrying it on vacation instead of my purse now.


----------



## CSCS2 (Jun 9, 2014)

@@grey, I'm wearing my necklace now and no, it doesn't have those white spots. Hope Popsugar CS can help!

Also, does anyone have any more ideas for how to use the bag? I really like how it looks but it's just a weird size for me.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jun 9, 2014)

CSCS2 said:


> @@grey, I'm wearing my necklace now and no, it doesn't have those white spots. Hope Popsugar CS can help!
> 
> Also, does anyone have any more ideas for how to use the bag? I really like how it looks but it's just a weird size for me.


I think it would be great to take to the pool or beach instead of a purse.  I use ipsy bags for my phone/keys/cash etc but could fit a bit more in this one.


----------



## grey (Jun 9, 2014)

CSCS2 said:


> @@grey, I'm wearing my necklace now and no, it doesn't have those white spots. Hope Popsugar CS can help!
> 
> Also, does anyone have any more ideas for how to use the bag? I really like how it looks but it's just a weird size for me.


Thanks! Glad I wasn't going insane and didn't contact them needlessly. If anything, I can probably cover with black nail polish, but I hope they help considering the value of the necklace.
I'm thinking of storing my iPad Mini in my purse in the bag. You could also keep it in your car and fill it with your kids' items, Kleenex, etc... a little (gorgeous) storage bag for your car?


----------



## CSCS2 (Jun 9, 2014)

grey said:


> Thanks! Glad I wasn't going insane and didn't contact them needlessly. If anything, I can probably cover with black nail polish, but I hope they help considering the value of the necklace.
> 
> I'm thinking of storing my iPad Mini in my purse in the bag. You could also keep it in your car and fill it with your kids' items, Kleenex, etc... a little (gorgeous) storage bag for your car?


I live in NYC so no car but yeah, using it as a super cute storage bag is a good idea. Maybe I just need to get a bigger bag (like the Madewell Transport tote I've been eyeing for a while) to fit it in.  /emoticons/[email protected]g 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## grey (Jun 9, 2014)

CSCS2 said:


> I live in NYC so no car but yeah, using it as a super cute storage bag is a good idea. Maybe I just need to get a bigger bag (like the Madewell Transport tote I've been eyeing for a while) to fit it in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


A bigger bag is a great idea! Not to encourage you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, but I just bought a new bag off Poshmark tonight because 1) I really wanted it and 2) it will fit this clutch easier. I'm a huge fan of Deena &amp; Ozzy bags (not real leather). Hope you can make use out of the clutch!
Just took a shower and towel dried my hair, then sprayed it with the texturizing spray. Can already tell I'm going to love this!


----------



## CSCS2 (Jun 9, 2014)

grey said:


> A bigger bag is a great idea! Not to encourage you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, but I just bought a new bag off Poshmark tonight because 1) I really wanted it and 2) it will fit this clutch easier. I'm a huge fan of Deena &amp; Ozzy bags (not real leather). Hope you can make use out of the clutch!
> 
> Just took a shower and towel dried my hair, then sprayed it with the texturizing spray. Can already tell I'm going to love this!


Yay! Glad you like the box. I'm surprised I like it as much as I do, despite being like ljakjfklafskdljfdkjas when I first saw it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CSCS2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Nice video, smilesmommy! I like the kitty special appearance.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 10, 2014)

I didn't know there would be so much controversy about my dishwashing comment! Lol.

The thing is, I'm perfectly willing to hand wash really nice stemware, china, whatever. (That's stuff I don't use too often.) But it really just doesn't make sense to me to have to hand wash kinda cheap-looking everyday glasses. I would not have bought them for that reason and would have selected one of the many other glasses that can be washed however you want.

That's all! No offense to anyone who doesn't have a dishwasher - I didn't at my last apartment, either! But when you do, it's a lot more convenient, and it is pretty much the standard for most everyday plates and glassware to be dishwasher safe, so this is just kind of a head-scratcher.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 10, 2014)

Got my box today and I really like it. If I had seen the entire contents of the box prior to ordering, would I have purchased it? I'm not sure...

I got the Tarte in Tipsy - which I am thankful for. I was afraid I was going to get the nudie color which would not work on me at all. Though, I am not sure this coral shade will look so great on me either but I know I have more of a chance with it than the "Exposed" shade. I was hoping I'd get "Flush" or "Fearless" but I've not seen anyone get those shades so far.

Received the necklace in white, which was my second choice. I think it's cute. No, I don't think it's $100 cute but I'll still wear it. Still debating on whether or not to try to trade it for a turquoise one. I do not really have any turquoise necklaces, which seems crazy for me as I have a crap-ton of jewelry!

They sent me the olive oil in Portugal. It'll get used but I found myself saying... WHERE IS THE FOOD ITEM IN THIS BOX? The little oinker in me wanted a snack, darnit.

I really like the rocks glasses and those will definitely get used. The pouch was more than I expected. I'm not sure I'd use it as a clutch but I'll def use it at the beach, for travel and possibly school. I like the Sachajuan brand so I'm looking forward to trying the mist.

Overall this box is a win for me, but it would have been a bigger win if it was priced at $75 versus $100. But then again I say that sort of thing about everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AMaas (Jun 10, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> I got my box today...tarte in exposed and a white necklace. I decided I did not like the necklace so I whipped out some nail polish and make it a color that I did like. After a few trials, I settled on a purple. It's not too bad, and if I ever change my mind, a swipe of nail polish remover and it's white again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just want to say what a brilliant idea this was!! I received a white necklace and really wasn't happy with it. I painted it turquoise and it looks awesome! I love creative solutions!!


----------



## Blogofboxes (Jun 10, 2014)

Received my box today...over all I'm pretty pleased. I love the bag, I will use it for taking to the pool. I got tarte in exposed, the necklace in white and my olive oil was from Portugal. I wish I would have gotten the tarte in tipsy, but I will make it work. The chips were tasty and are now gone and the olive oil will get used. I can't wait to try out the spray. The glasses are really cute, I like the idea of using them as tea lights. I'm not sure if I'm keeping the necklace yet. Here are a few pictures I took, put them in spoiler tags because of their size.



Spoiler


----------



## Blogofboxes (Jun 10, 2014)

Blogofboxes said:


> Received my box today...over all I'm pretty pleased. I love the bag, I will use it for taking to the pool. I got tarte in exposed, the necklace in white and my olive oil was from Portugal. I wish I would have gotten the tarte in tipsy, but I will make it work. The chips were tasty and are now gone and the olive oil will get used. I can't wait to try out the spray. The glasses are really cute, I like the idea of using them as tea lights. I'm not sure if I'm keeping the necklace yet. Here are a few pictures I took, put them in spoiler tags because of their size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg I need to get some sleep...the chips were from the June bag lol. I got both of my boxes today.


----------



## grey (Jun 10, 2014)

They are replacing my damaged necklace.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 10, 2014)

AMaas said:


> I just want to say what a brilliant idea this was!! I received a white necklace and really wasn't happy with it. I painted it turquoise and it looks awesome! I love creative solutions!!


Yay! I am happy you were inspired and made it something you love! If you get a chance post a picture, I would love to see it!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Jun 11, 2014)

Blogofboxes said:


> Omg I need to get some sleep...the chips were from the June bag lol. I got both of my boxes today.


Haha! I know, I was like chips? Where are my chips? Yum.


----------



## Corey Ann (Jun 12, 2014)

Did anyone else receive a chipped glass?  The rim of one of the glasses is chipped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh and I got the turquoise necklace, USA Olive Oil and Exposed Tarte.


----------



## northwest22 (Jun 12, 2014)

QuixoticGirly said:


> Haha! I know, I was like chips? Where are my chips? Yum.


It is kind of weird that there wasn't a snack item in this box. Haven't all the others had snack items? Is olive oil the snack item?


----------



## aweheck (Jun 14, 2014)

Corey Ann said:


> Did anyone else receive a chipped glass?  The rim of one of the glasses is chipped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Oh and I got the turquoise necklace, USA Olive Oil and Exposed Tarte.


A email to CS and hopefully they will jet you off another one?


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 16, 2014)

Great box!


----------



## sylarana (Jun 16, 2014)

They are very helpful with replacing damaged items!

I am still really happy with everything in this box! Great one!

My husband put the glasses in the dishwasher (sometimes I wonder if he might be selectively deaf) .. and they still look fine.

So, I think it's more a gradual process .. if you put them in regularly, the paint will fade. If desperate, they'll probably survive it every now and then.


----------



## kristab94 (Jun 16, 2014)

sylarana said:


> They are very helpful with replacing damaged items!
> 
> I am still really happy with everything in this box! Great one!
> 
> ...


My husband has the same selective deafness!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Jun 16, 2014)

&lt;p&gt;



> It is kind of weird that there wasn't a snack item in this box. Haven't all the others had snack items? Is olive oil the snack item?


&lt;/p&gt;&lt;p&gt;I think it was considered the must have food item. As much as I love olive oil, I didn't really get excited about it like I would have for candy or chips or something a little more "naughty".&lt;/p&gt;


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 19, 2014)

Curious to see if anyone got Tarte in Blissful color?  I mainly see Exposed and Tipsy.


----------

